# i'm just a home cook: cantaloupe ice cream



## broiled_hibiscus (Jun 20, 2018)

Anybody here who can help me make this w/o an ice cream maker? I've been making ice cream w/o an ice cream machine but i have not made any ice cream converted FROM a recipe using a machine. Help!

https://cheftalk.com/ams/how-to-make-cantaloupe-ice-cream.27822/


----------

